# IE funktioniert nicht und Windows Messenger lässt sich nicht starten



## metno (6. November 2005)

Zum surfen im Internet verwende ich Firefox. Als ich aber letzte Woche meine Website im IE testen wollte, stellte er keine Verbindung her. Das heisst er lädt die Seite und es erscheint auch keine "Die angegebene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden" Meldung. Erst wenn ich das Laden abbreche komme ich auch in die Interneteinstellungen. Da ist mir aber auch nichts falsch eingestelltes aufgefallen. Auch der Windows Messenger lässt sich nicht mehr starten, MSN jedoch schon.
 Bevor jemand fragt wozu ich diese beiden Programme noch brauche: Ich hasse es wenn am PC irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert.

 Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## metno (7. November 2005)

Ich weiss jetzt zumindest die Lösung auf das Problem mit dem Messenger: Bei TuneUp war eingestellt, dass es verhindert werden soll, wenn der Messenger ausgeführt wird. Aber das mit dem IE habe ich immer noch nicht rausbekommen.


----------

